# Getting a hog butchered....what cuts?



## jdfire40 (Apr 3, 2008)

In the next 2 weeks or so (gotta wait for it to finish getting fat) we are going to get a whole hog butchered.  What all cuts do I need to ask for?  I don't want to end up with just a ton of sausage & bacon.  It's live weight is going to be around 250.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## smokin' joe (Apr 3, 2008)

The butcher will know what he is doing (hopefully)  You can ask for more or less bacon or sausage depending on your liking.  You will of course get the hams, shoulders, ribs, pork chops, etc...  You really should be asking the butcher for suggestions as he will be able to guide you through the process.  Get some pork roll too...good stuff smoked and fried up for breakfast.

When I got my first one I had no clue.  The butcher was able ask me a few questions and get an idea about what I wanted more or less of.  For example, I wasnt interested in bacon, so I got meatier ribs.  The meat he would have cut for bacon, he left in place on the rib sections.  There are so many options, and you will be happy with your purchase I am sure.  This may have not been what you were looking for, but I am a firm believer in developing a good relationship with the people butchering your food.  

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## jdfire40 (Apr 3, 2008)

That does help.  I'll give them a call & talk with them.  I just didn't want to talk to them & be clueless about it all.  

Thanks!


----------



## jdfire40 (Apr 3, 2008)

While I'm thinking about it, what do you all pay per lb for a whole hog?


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

J.D....I raise pigs and butcher my own, if you get the chance, give it a try. Homegrown. home butchered meat is hard to beat.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Smokin Joe's advice is right.


----------



## capt dan (Apr 3, 2008)

about 1.50  a  lb for the bigger piggies, and 1.75 for the lil ones! That comes with a cooker for free to use for a  couple days! They are also skinned!


----------



## smokin' joe (Apr 3, 2008)

Mine was 300Lbs on the hoof, and I paid $225.00 total for the hog itself and the butchering.  I did buy it from a friend so I did get a bit of a deal on the pig, but I have heard anywhere from 90 cents to 1.35/Lb.  Also the butcher is Amish and I think their prices tend to be a bit cheaper.  No fancy storefront, no employees to pay...very low overhead.


----------



## gadgetgeek (Apr 4, 2008)

What variety of pig...?

I bought and had butchered a Tamworth pig last year and can pull up the smell of that ancient fat pig meat when I need to.

I also bought a nice part of a Berkshire Hog in November from a guy in N. Carolina.  Fantastic flavor, takes me back to the smells of my grandmother's kitchen on the farm.  Some of the best chops and ground pork I have eaten in 40 years.  I still have a couple Boston Butt portions of the Tamworth in the freezer, I am waiting for that special day when I'll make some BBQ out of a heritage Hog.

.


----------



## jdfire40 (Apr 4, 2008)

The FFA club at local school here raises hogs to show or sell for slaughter.  So I'm buying the hog from them.  Total for the hog & processing is going to come out to $1.00 a lb.  Not a bad deal


----------



## smoke_chef (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey Capt Dan, 

   What kind of cooker does it come with? What a cool idea. 

Thanks,

Smoke_Chef


----------



## smoke_chef (Jun 11, 2008)

JD, 

   That's a great deal!!! I'm raising my own and will have a little more than $1/lb in it at cost after butchering. 


I found this thread because I had the same question you did. I did a search and saw that you posted almost word for word what I was going to. Any advice? How did it work out with your butcher? 

The hogs are really my brother's project. He's been doing it for a few years now. I've just moved back home to the family farm so this is my first go at it. I grew up with it. My Dad and Granddad always did it. I've never been any part of the decision making though. My brother said the butcher we use has a "standard package". Which I guess is the way most people want their hog butchered. It seems like I want some sort of "Smoking meat" package? Like you, I didn't want to call and sound like an idiot. So I came here looking for advice. 

Thanks, 

Smoke_Chef


----------



## meat-man (Jun 13, 2008)

Just go in and talk the guy, lol we "butcher's" are here to make everyone happy and if we don't , we go out of business. As for me I try to get to know everybody on a first name basis , it just easier for people to trust you and what you tell them. If you want less bacon and sausage and more meat you just have to let them know.

As for the price you got a great deal the pork market has been on the raise here of late.


----------



## goat (Jun 13, 2008)

I will try to remember my cutting order.  It has been a long time since I had a hog processed.

Hams and bacon - cure
slice bacon thick and pkg in 2 lb pkgs
2 - 1 inch center cuts from both hams, slice the shank end for pan fried ham, leave butt end whole

Pork chops
slice 3/4" and pkg 4/per

pork ribs
leave whole

shoulders
slice pork steaks 1/2" thick
2 pork roasts (pork butts)

Sausage
hot and in 1lb chubs

Head
save for tamales

I am sure that I have forgotten something, but your butcher should walk you thru it.


----------



## jbchoice1 (Jun 13, 2008)

goat is pretty much dead on, except I package my bacon in 1lb packages.  pork chops in thick, like a nice ribeye, 1in.  I always shave some ham for sandwiches, and keep the chunks for beans.  I keep one shoulder for camping too.  set it and forget it.  we do summer sausage, brats, polish, italian (links and bulk), breakfast (hot, with ginger) etc.etc.etc.  all packaged in 1lbs, or links as mentioned before.  I have some pics of sausagefest 08 if I can find them.


----------



## jdfire40 (Jun 21, 2008)

I forgot exactly what we all ended up getting.  I went & talked with the butcher before hand & he asked me what we would be cooking more of, if I was going to smoke some, ect.  He was easy to work with.

Good Luck!


----------

